# Iceland plans higher-speed rail Keflavik airport to Reykjavik



## beautifulplanet (Aug 13, 2014)

It was reported like a month ago on some news sites, but here is even an official UK government website about the possible new higher-speed rail line to be built in Iceland, connecting the main international airport of Keflavik to the capital of Reykjavik:

http://www.businessopportunities.ukti.gov.uk/de_de/export/businessopportunity/787701.html?null

While the above website mentions 500 million British Pounds (approx. $841 million) as the cost, other press reports speak of a cost of 50 million British Pounds (approx. $84 million) for the route of approx. 45km (approx. 28mi):

http://www.icenews.is/2014/07/19/iceland-plans-keflavik-reykjavik-airport-link/

For 2 railroad stations, 35km of surface double track, 13km of underground single track and rolling stock able to reach a top speed of 200kmh (approx. 125mph) and able to provide 15-minute ride instead of the 40 to 60 minute drive from the airport to the capital, possibly the higher cost number is more likely. In some press reports, one was already able to read lots of excited comments from potential future users of the new rail service. With Iceland Air continually expanding their network to both Europe and North America, more and more travelers might cross the Atlantic Ocean via Iceland, or choose to visit Iceland for its many attractions, either on a visit on its own, or during one of the free stopovers Iceland Air is offering on transatlantic itineraries. In addition, increasingly popular low-budget airline WOW air plans to start US-bound flights from Iceland starting in the beginning of 2015, thus also offering transatlantic connections in the future. That might be one of the reasons why the estimated passenger demand for the new rail service is estimated to be already between three million and four million passengers a year 2023, while even rising to up to 6.5 million in 2033. The planned rail link could be beneficial for both Iceland and its visitors, to respectively boost tourism and the economy while offering travelers a new convenient transportation option.


----------

